# New Yamaha 25



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

I really want to run one. Would be nice if it had a larger lower unit so it could swing a bigger prop..


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

I would be interested to see if it can outperform my 17 year old 25hp Johnson. I just dont see the new F25 being able to push my boat faster than 32mph.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Jason Cooper said:


> I would be interested to see if it can outperform my 17 year old 25hp Johnson. I just dont see the new F25 being able to push my boat faster than 32mph.


What kind of boat do you have? As that is very fast for a 25..


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> What kind of boat do you have? As that is very fast for a 25..


1977 RandallCraft 14. Custom rebuild with nidacore floor, and coosa transom.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Does this come in a 15" shaft? May be the answer for my 16' Whipray when my Merc 25hp 2 stroke dies..


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Cut Runner said:


> I really want to run one. Would be nice if it had a larger lower unit so it could swing a bigger prop..


I wouldnt hold your breath on a 25


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's about time Yamaha stepped up their game on the 25.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Jason Cooper said:


> 1977 RandallCraft 14. Custom rebuild with nidacore floor, and coosa transom.


You used the best components for a rebuild, the hull must be very light now...


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

Mine shipped a few days ago.
I will have back to back performance numbers against my 25 hp two stroke (2005).
I run it on a TDB 14 Duck boat.
Trim and tilt N/A on 15" shaft


----------



## matthewb (Jul 4, 2015)

I was told by a local dealer I couldn't get one till may I was interested in getting one to replace the 4 stroke 20 Yamaha I have on the gladesmen now


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

matthewb said:


> I was told by a local dealer I couldn't get one till may I was interested in getting one to replace the 4 stroke 20 Yamaha I have on the gladesmen now


I'll be awaiting your reviews.... my Zuk 20 is cool and all on the G-man, but a light 25 with power T&T...geez game changing. U get a price?


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

Power Trim and Tilt is only available on the 20" shaft.
I ordered a 15" shaft.
My motor just came in!
Going to pick it up now.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Hydro said:


> Power Trim and Tilt is only available on the 20" shaft.
> I ordered a 15" shaft.
> My motor just came in!
> Going to pick it up now.



Sweet.


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

Call Tom Reynolds at Reynolds Marine.
I got a killer deal!
860-434-0028
Hamburg CT
He just got a truck load of them in. Guys were waiting in the parking lot today.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

i want one.....


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Post up how it performs.
This cold be awesome.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Where did the weigh savings come from?

Engine components?

Drive system?


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I just ordered one for my Shadowcast in Brevard. Paid right at $3600 with electric start.


----------



## matthewb (Jul 4, 2015)

Short shaft? W/ electric start 3600? I have gotten more info off this thread than my Yamaha guy lol


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes that is what I got 15" shaft with electric start.
The electric start adds 7lbs.


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

The motor is mounted! Weight savings with narrower bracket. Need to re drill tomorrow!


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

Base line GPS top speed with the 2006 25HP two stroke this am.


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

Snow expected tomorrow morning. Same prop mounted on new motor. Waiting for a few snowflake free minutes. ;-)


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Hydro said:


> Snow expected tomorrow morning. Same prop mounted on new motor. Waiting for a few snowflake free minutes. ;-)


Well???


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Have shotgun will travel!


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

32.4 mph
After an hour and a half of break-in time. 
Exact propeller exact same weight conditions 
Just a little slower. I am sure it will free up with some hours.


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

Electric start is a treat!
Super quiet.
Shallowater draft system is so much better! 
Also shift lever mounted on tiller is fantastic.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Where did the weigh savings come from?
> 
> Engine components?
> 
> Drive system?


All the above lol


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

is it true no tilt and trim for short shaft??


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

100% correct no power trim or tilt on 15" shaft!


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anybody know what, if any ,4 blade ss props are available.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

32 mph in that sneak boat seems scary fast. Applause to you sir!


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> 32 mph in that sneak boat seems scary fast. Applause to you sir!


Thank you. 
Kevlar Hull, high freeboard (hits me at mid thigh, I am 6'-1") and a low center of gravity. Other than the flat bottom, it is the most seaworthy 14' hull I have found in 25 years! Drafts just under 4" with two adult men and gear.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone know what the fuel savings might be from the 25 2-stroke to the 4-stroke? I get 8-9mpg with the 2-stroke...curious what the 4-stroke could do.


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

I only have a hour of run time on this new four stroke.
I am expecting 30% to 40% fuel savings.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I wonder if the power trim and tilt will fit the short shaft ???


----------



## cypressswamp (Jun 13, 2017)

redjim said:


> I just ordered one for my Shadowcast in Brevard. Paid right at $3600 with electric start.


Where at around brevard? FL? I think I found the dealer, listing 3150 for the 2017 f25. Amazing deal


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Anyone else running this motor? I would love some more feedback.


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

I second that ^


----------



## cypressswamp (Jun 13, 2017)

Austin98 said:


> I second that ^


I got the Longshaft without power trim and I love the motors trolling adjust feature but sone times I hate the manual trim bc of where the knob is. (Dead center under the lip of the motors oIL temp display. Quiet motor and everything else is great.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

cypressswamp said:


> I got the Longshaft without power trim and I love the motors trolling adjust feature but sone times I hate the manual trim bc of where the knob is. (Dead center under the lip of the motors oIL temp display. Quiet motor and everything else is great.





cypressswamp said:


> I got the Longshaft without power trim and I love the motors trolling adjust feature but sone times I hate the manual trim bc of where the knob is. (Dead center under the lip of the motors oIL temp display. Quiet motor and everything else is great.


Thanks for the feedback. I have a 15hp merc 4stroke. It has the manual tilt lever in the back of the motor and you actually have to reach around the motor to access it. I would think the lever being in front would be a good thing. Also what is the stock prop it comes with?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Well pulled the trigger on a new F25 today. It will remain in the box for a couple of months until my boat gets built.


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> Well pulled the trigger on a new F25 today. It will remain in the box for a couple of months until my boat gets built.


What kind of boat are you going to put it on?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Austin98 said:


> What kind of boat are you going to put it on?


14.6 Skimmer skiff.


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> 14.6 Skimmer skiff.


Sweet can't wait to here how that engine preforms on it!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

redjim said:


> I just ordered one for my Shadowcast in Brevard. Paid right at $3600 with electric start.


Did you ever get your motor? How does it perform?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Bump 

Looking for more feedback


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> Bump
> 
> Looking for more feedback


What else can I answer for you about this engine?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Josh Stewart said:


> What else can I answer for you about this engine?


Nah man you answered enough just looking for others feedback. you are the only review that I have heard so far except for the guy in a sneak boat and that don't tell me much. Thanks again for your review of this motor.


----------

